# Star Wars Rogue One: Dreharbeiten zum Prequel sollen bald starten



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars Rogue One: Dreharbeiten zum Prequel sollen bald starten*

						In einem Interview mit dem Magazin ET hat Cassian-Andor-Darsteller verraten, dass noch in diesem Kalenderjahr die Dreharbeiten zum Prequel losgehen sollen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars Rogue One: Dreharbeiten zum Prequel sollen bald starten*


----------



## floschuller (13. Februar 2020)

der Artikel könnte von 2019 sein. Star Wars The Clone Wars Staffel 7 beginnt ab Montag (Trailer schon längst raus)
Obi-Wan Serie Drehbeginn ist erst Anfang 2020, weil Disney nicht mit dem Drehbuch zufrieden ist, aber Ewan McGregor hat versichert, dass sie kommen wird. Spielen wird sie zwischen Episode 3 und 4, nicht zwischen 2 und 3.
Die Cassian Endor Serie braucht wirklich niemand, aber naja. Es wird halt eine Star Wars Rebels ohne Jedi und mit echten Schauspielern sein. Mehr nicht...
Auf die 2. Staffel zu The Mandalorian freue ich mich persönlich sehr, zumal mit Oktober dieses Jahr sogar schon ein Datum feststeht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2020)

Hmm, irgendwie hatte ich zuerst bei der Überschrift gedacht es käme noch ein Prequel vom Film.


----------



## darkarth (13. Februar 2020)

Ja, sehr verwirrend.


----------

